
ZeroDB [“end-to-end encrypted database”] is Open Source - dahjelle
https://github.com/zero-db/zerodb
======
osullivj
So ZeroDB is a fork of Zope's ZODB! I had watched a ZeroDB fintech pitch on
youtube a few weeks back and had no idea. I can understand the USP: cloud DB
hosting for sensitive data. Even though I'm a long time Pythonista I can't
help wondering about the performance implications. IIRC ZODB did have some C
optimisations last time I looked at the code, which was back in 2001/2
(yikes!)

~~~
michwill
Heh, yeah.ZODB seems to be pretty good for the purpose here (it's performance
is usually not the bottleneck).

But when indexing large texts, it becomes a problem. One way to solve it is
instead of using generic serializing for data structures, take real structure
into account. Many isinstance() calls cause the CPU bottleneck
[[http://www.upfrontsystems.co.za/Members/roche/where-im-
calli...](http://www.upfrontsystems.co.za/Members/roche/where-im-calling-
from/zodb-benchmarks)]. Though, it turns out to be not as bad
[[http://www.upfrontsystems.co.za/Members/roche/where-im-
calli...](http://www.upfrontsystems.co.za/Members/roche/where-im-calling-
from/zodb-benchmarks-revisited/)]

~~~
michwill
In fact, soon we want to switch away from Python pickles (which also could
have security problems) into serializing to msgpack. And that makes everything
much better in terms of cross-language compatibility.

So, things people dreamed about inside ZODB, pretty much :-)

